# Bowtech



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

I was looking for a new bow today at the shop, and I picked up a Bowtech Defender, it felt unbelievably smooth to draw, and I was almost sold instantly. I am not too familiar with Bowtech and was wondering if anyone had this bow, or another bowtech, and what they thought.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

One of my buddies is a pro (For bowshoots) and he is sponsored by bowtech. He is leaving them after this year. He hates their bows. I have never shot one myself. I personally would stick with either hoyt or mathews. I shoot hoyt and love it. Most of my buddies have Mathews and love them.


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

Mathews, Hoyt, and Bowtech are considered the big three in compounds. There are many others just as good and there are many differences that make them attractive to us as individuals. 
I have a hoyt (cam 1/2) and a new bowtech tribute (binary cam). The Mathews is a single cam. I like the tribute best for it's speed, solid backwall, grip, and beyond parrellel limb design. Also it stays in tune and peep rotation is minimal.
You should test shoot as many as can to see witch one calls your name. It may be how the grip feels, lack of noise, lack of shock, speed or one may just hold steadier for you than another. Don't pick one based on reports because it really is that personal.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a Diamond, which is supposedly made by Bowtech and I love my bow. Quick, quiet and light. Look at a Diamond before you buy.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I realize like said before to each his own but here is the lastest report. According to Field and Stream. Here they are in order....Hoyt Trykon, Mathews switchback XT,PSE mch X, Diamond Liberty, fred bear instinct, andreflex highlander.... Out door life has them in this order.....Mathew switchback XT, Hoyt trykon, darton marauder, elite archery e-force KE, Bowtech tribute, and ross cr334, plus this list goes on. The diamond liberty on also on that list at number 12. 

It all depends on what you want though and a price range. If you want the super fast bow go with the bowtech tribute, the only downfall is most bowtech bows are a little lacking in the be quiet dept. I would rather a bow a little slower but much quieter myself. Your best bet though is go to a bow pro shop and shoot a few bows and see what fits you best and what works for you the best.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

crankus_maximus said:


> I have a Diamond, which is supposedly made by Bowtech and I love my bow. Quick, quiet and light. Look at a Diamond before you buy.


No, not "supposedly", they are made by BowTech now  .Actually, I was kind of surprised when you said you shot the Defender. Thats got to be the most underrated bow in the BowTech line up! Short, fast, and fairly forgiving on the shot, perfect for treestands or a ground blind, if thats what you choose, you made a good choice. I've had three Bowtechs in the last two years, and finally settled with my Old Glory that I'm shooting now. The Binary cam system is great, I've never personally felt a better drawing cam, plus, they are rare to go out of tune. I bought my Old glory Back in january, and after I set it up, I haven't had to touch it, except to put a new set of cables on it, which I mistakenly cut. I have put literally thousands of shots on this bow since I bought it, and don't have one complaint! Although BowTech makes a hell of a bow, don't just take my word for it, get out a shoot every bow you can and then make your decision. thats the only way you are going to find the "perfect" bow for you. Good luck! !%


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Something else to think about, if you shot a new Defender, you shot a left over form the '05 stock, which means you can save some serious coin! At least a couple of hundred $$$. Thats another thing to consider when purchasing a new bow, if you look at the previous years models, you'll save big because most dealers want to move them to get the newest bows in thier shops.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Fish4, you've just heard a lot of great advice. There are a lot of very nice bows out there to choose from right now. 

Take your time. Shoot as many as you can.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys after shooting many bows side by side, i chose to go with the Fred Bear Instinct. It was rated as one of the best bows for the price, and it shoots great. The defender was a nice bow, but i couldnt see an extra 200$ there, especially before accesories. I want to say thanks to the guys at Hunter's Outlet in Suffield as well, they did a great job on setting me up with everything i needed on my bow. Hopefully it will get the job done come September.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

There you go! Thats how you choose a bow, you shoot all you can and find the one that fits you and your wallet. The $200 you saved will buy some nice accessories. I've heard nothing but good about the Instinct, enjoy!! !%


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

now you just need some new arrows!


----------

